# Samsung Refrigerator Water Leaking Fix



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sometimes its just a partially clogged/blockage or frozen drain line. No biggy. There is a drain pipe that goes to a drain pan under fridge that can get debris in it or freeze up and cause that issue. Rule that out first. If froze up, sometimes just unplugging it for awhile does it. Just a suggestion.

You can check your owners manual on how to do this or google your model or go to the manufacture website and download how to videos.


Hope you get it figured out soon kenny.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a bunch of gunk in mine at one time, looked like snot. Lol. . I blew it out with an air compressor.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You’ll have to remove cover to evap coil in the back of the refrigerator. Inside of cover is just styrofoam and easily damaged if coil is froze over. You’ll have to thaw it out as you go if it’s frozen. A steamer works real good for this. If the coils aren’t iced up you will just have to remove cover and unstop drain. Fairly common problem


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

jmon said:


> Sometimes its just a partially clogged/blockage or frozen drain line. No biggy. There is a drain pipe that goes to a drain pan under fridge that can get debris in it or freeze up and cause that issue. Rule that out first. If froze up, sometimes just unplugging it for awhile does it. Just a suggestion.
> 
> You can check your owners manual on how to do this or google your model or go to the manufacture website and download how to videos.
> 
> ...


Assuming that the drain lines that you are referring to are the right and left grey tubes in the picture. I took both of them off and cleaned them out and have reinstalled. If correct, hopefully, it makes a difference. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s actually frozen at base of evap coil in back of frig. That won’t solve your problem, but that is where they drain out of. Wouldn’t be a bad idea to blow the dirt off of the condenser coil either. Not related to your problem but your refrigerator will run less if you do


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree with bayou, give fridge good cleaning/ vacuuming it will run more efficiently.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

kenny

As mentioned, your problem is at the top, in the freezer area, not the drain lines...

Unplug unit. Take everything out of the freezer, take off the cover and disconnect the green grd wire too. Gently remove any visual ice, then take hot water and pour into drain line hole area that is frozen solid. remove water w towel when it's cool and stick towel end into drain hole too. You can use a hair dryer also. You will hear when the line is free bc it will all drop into your pan. Pour a little more hot water to insure line is free of ice.

Now, go get a 12ga piece of copper wire, strip it and make a piece 7" long w a hook/U on one end, stick the other end down the hole and put the hook on the lowest coil. now wrap the U hook the best you can around the coil...now when the unit starts to freeze over, the water will not freeze bc of the heat conducting from coil to wire in hole.

Reverse the de-install process. AND, take a vacuum cleaner w extension and clean up those coils, as well as anywhere else in the unit you can access - you should be good to go - good luck, tstex


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

PS - when I cleaned my coils, I found one of our golden retrievers we lost - lol


----------

